# PVC Water Purification Kit



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

What this here consists of be: a length a 1/2 inch pvc pipe, 2 1/2 inch glue on caps, 1 threaded 1/2 inch cap an 1 glue on ta 1/2 inch threaded adapter.

Glue one 1/2 inch cap ta the bottom a yer pipe. Glue the threaded adapter ta the other end a the pipe. Now glue yer last unthreaded cap on top a the threaded cap. This way ya can unscrew the double cap, fill yer cap with pool shock an make yer mix, put yer cap back on an not contaminate yer tube a pool shock.

Also, when it comes time ta measure out yer liquid fer purification ya won't be gettin anythin down inta yer dry pool shock.

So, now that we done built us this swell little kit ta haul our pool shock in, here be how ta us it.

This tool will work with pool shock from 50% ta 70% Calcium Hypochlorite. This be the only type a shock ya wanna use an make sure it don't got any other active ingriedients in it. Just calcium hypochlorite.

To make yer dissinfectant solution (don't drink this! This be what's gonna dissinfect yer water!)

Add 8 caps (1 oz) a pool shock from yer tube ta 1 gallon a water. Mix this up real well an let it set 30 minutes

This solution will keep fer 1 week, then pour it out.

To dissenfect yer drinkin water:

Add 8 caps a liquid dissinfectant to 1 gallon a water.

Add 4 caps a liquid dissenfectant to 1/2 gallon a water.

Add 2 caps ta 32 oz a water.

Add 1 cap ta 16 oz a water.

Mix well an let sit fer 30 minutes. Ifin the mix smells a bit to much like chlorine, ya can pour it from one container ta another to help er ya can carry several a those little packs a drink mix ta add inta it an help with the taste.

Here be what the rig looks like:










The length be all upta you. I used 8 inchs cause I should never need more then that an I can alwasy refill it.  Use regular PVC glue on them connections. Print off them directions an keep em with yer kit. I actually clear taped em on mine.

Ifin yer water be real dirty (cloudy er junk floatin in it) filter it ous some, I use a neckerchief (hanky) ta help clean the water up a bit, er ya can let it sit so the dirt settles ta the bottom. Otherwise ya might have ta up yer chlorine a bit ta make sure it be properly dissinfected.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dang it.my son just sent me a Berkey!

Gives me an idea though, why not just make the container out of PVC, then buy the Berkey filters and save some serious cash?!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I made one outa 2 buckets an a couple a ceramic filters. Works real well.

This a feller could toss in a pack er even in the glove box. I like havin lots a options fer clean water!

Enjoy the berkey!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ooooooooo! I need to print this out so I can send my DH to Home De-Pot to buy the parts!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto! almost half the price of a berkey is the stainless cups.


----------

